# Help Unlock Droid 2 Global



## my_hope (Nov 6, 2011)

I live outsite US, i bought code unlock D2G verizon but it doesn't.
I can unlock my D2G to use GSM network my country.
Who do you have tool or software that unlock D2G verizon, please send me.
share to email:[email protected]
thanks!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## huukhai (Aug 9, 2011)

Good Luck


----------

